
Ask HN: Please increase the width of expand/collapse button - njsubedi
I browse HN several times a day on my mobile phone. It is difficult for me to collapse and expand the comments to reach the last read comment after a few hours.<p>More than half the time I can&#x27;t tap on the Toggle anchor, and when I do, I accidentally tap on the timestamp instead of the [-] or [+].<p>I think adding a space around - and + would save me (and probably many others) a lot of frustration.<p>NB: Ask HN, because I am also looking for feedback from the community. Thanks!
======
tobr
Agreed. Actually, almost all links are too small on mobile. For example, it’s
easy to log out when you try to go to your user page, or downvote a comment
you intended to upvote.

~~~
njsubedi
I don't have enough Karma to downvote a comment, but I can understand what you
mean. That's probably worse than what I am facing.

------
wglb
I have found it effective to mail hn@ycombinator.com with requests like these.
They are responsive.

